# Power Electronics Help



## lowcountrygamecock (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anybody have any suggestions for studying up on Power Electronics? I am struggling with the NCEES practice problems involving power electronics. Specifically 113, 114, 115, 516, 518, 519. Does anybody have a good recommendation for a reference manual that might help? I'm open to anything right now.


----------



## thewalt33 (Mar 16, 2011)

I had the same question awhile back and I believe it was cableguy (hope I give the right credit) who supplied this link:

http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_3/chpt....html#03267.png

Make sure you read the PDF file linked at the top. Also, I checked out "Electrical Machines, Drives, and Power Systems" by Wildi from the library. Check out chapter 21.

I hope this helps and best of luck.


----------



## tbrinkley (Nov 23, 2011)

Best power electronics reference is Power Electronics: Converters, Applications, and Designs by Mohan. I am Power Electronics engineer at a motor drive company and this is my primary reference.


----------



## SneadFrank (Nov 28, 2011)

Research shows that it is much a lot cheaper than buying a hard copy of a novel because the customer does not have to pay for shipping and handling. Anyone can create an e-book. Those who love to write should have the ability to turn those ideas into words and then the rest will just follow.


----------

